# 261399 - Software and Application Programmer or 261313 - Software Engineer



## sa671 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi There,

I am working as a Sr. Software Professional with Multi-National Company in India. I am planning to apply Australian PR, However, as part of skill assessment, I am facing difficulty while choosing correct ANZSCO code.

I have total 7.5 years of work experience software industry.

I have worked in different job roles in my entire career. During Initial years( 0-3 ) of my job, I worked in software application support and development, then I moved (3-6) to core software application development and now(1.5), I am working in design, development and implementation of software application.

I am not able to figure out for which ANZSCO code shall i apply ?

Should I apply for 261399 - Software and Application Programmer or 261313 - Software Engineer


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

sa671 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am working as a Sr. Software Professional with Multi-National Company in India. I am planning to apply Australian PR, However, as part of skill assessment, I am facing difficulty while choosing correct ANZSCO code.
> 
> ...


There isnt much difference between the two, however there is a keyword support in 261313 *supports software applications * over here: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf

I suggest you go with 261313 - Software Engineer

All the best


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Anamica23 said:


> There isnt much difference between the two, however there is a keyword support in 261313 *supports software applications * over here: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/ANZSCO Code Information - 2017 V4.pdf
> 
> I suggest you go with 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> All the best


Second this.261313 is more apt.


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

*Applied for 261399*

Hi All
My friend applied for 261399 in ACS yesterday and found today that this is not listed in new ANZSCO codes.
Can she request ACS to change the code to 261312 (Developer Programmer) which is more relevant in the existing codes?


----------



## netsatan7 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi All
> My friend applied for 261399 in ACS yesterday and found today that this is not listed in new ANZSCO codes.
> Can she request ACS to change the code to 261312 (Developer Programmer) which is more relevant in the existing codes?


Hi Sdara,

Was your friend able to get reassessed as 261312 ? I have a similar situation with a friend of mine.


----------



## nephollander (Feb 11, 2018)

It's probably a good idea to make sure that the ANZSCO code you choose is eligible for the type of visa you want. I'm assuming you want to go for 189, so make sure the code you choose allows that. I'd post a link but my forum account is too new. Search on the Skillselect list.


----------



## nephollander (Feb 11, 2018)

I found it by searching for "Combined current list of eligible skilled occupations". Note that 261399 is not eligible for 189 visa, whereas 261312 and 261313 are. But please verify carefully and don't trust me -- I'm just a random internet stranger who has spent many hours figuring their own situation out. 

I'm going for 189 with 261313, but I'm still waiting for the ACS.


----------

